# Humidor on Craigslist



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

This humi was posted today on Craigslist, and I'm wondering if anyone has ever seen one like this before, or have any info on it. The woman is asking $50 for it.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

marked said:


> This humi was posted today on Craigslist, and I'm wondering if anyone has ever seen one like this before, or have any info on it. The woman is asking $50 for it.
> 
> Does it come with the cigars in it???:evil:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Swany said:


> marked said:
> 
> 
> > This humi was posted today on Craigslist, and I'm wondering if anyone has ever seen one like this before, or have any info on it. The woman is asking $50 for it.
> ...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have an acrylic jar humidor and it keeps perfect RH..as long as your device can be sealed and you have the right type of hygrometer/beads it should be fine.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

In the Tarantula hobby we heavily rely on acrylic for stable R/H.(we use it for a lot of our tanks) Also if it is made FOR CIGARS it has a high possibility of being made from acrylic which blocks UV light. I can tell you, I would buy it, but only because I know that you couldnt build one for 30 bucks half the size. Acrylic is outrageous price wise.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Interesting. I never woulda thunk it. Just looking at the rear door on the thing, it doesn't seem like it would seal very well. But I can't really see the detail there. I found a commercial picture that looks like the same unit.










I also found the first humi on cheaphumidors. It's a 150 ct that sells for $99. I thought I might offer her $60 for both. Of course, spending the money depends on whether I sign this new client I trained on Friday. Still waiting to hear back on that.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

It's truly amazing the stuff you can find on craigslist. One mans junk, is another mans treasure. Good luck with your offer.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks interesting. The acrylic would definitely be a conversation piece. I was looking at the Local Craiglist today, found this 
http://southbend.craigslist.org/atq/1917753106.html

This is a vintage 1940 Frigidaire refrigerator that has been gutted and made into a Cigar Humidor. It is completely sealed and has been grinded down to the metal and painted with Por 15 which is a anti rust paint. It has Spanish cedar shelves and a Spanish cedar bottom so that moisture is regulated and held in the wood. I have installed a digital HYGROMETER so that you can see the temperature and the moisture inside the humidor. I am selling it for 300 dollars, i am very firm about the price, you will have to come pick it up in Niles, MI. If you want more pictures or need my number please email me.

* Location: Niles Mi


----------



## barryowens (Jun 2, 2010)

marked said:


> This humi was posted today on Craigslist, and I'm wondering if anyone has ever seen one like this before, or have any info on it. The woman is asking $50 for it.


Go to cheaphumidors.com. It's called the 150 Cigar Art Deco Glass Top Humidor. They have it for $99.

EDIT: Oops I see you already found it. Nevermind.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> Looks interesting. The acrylic would definitely be a conversation piece. I was looking at the Local Craiglist today, found this
> Cigar Humidor made from 1940 Frigidaire refrigerator
> 
> This is a vintage 1940 Frigidaire refrigerator that has been gutted and made into a Cigar Humidor. It is completely sealed and has been grinded down to the metal and painted with Por 15 which is a anti rust paint. It has Spanish cedar shelves and a Spanish cedar bottom so that moisture is regulated and held in the wood. I have installed a digital HYGROMETER so that you can see the temperature and the moisture inside the humidor. I am selling it for 300 dollars, i am very firm about the price, you will have to come pick it up in Niles, MI. If you want more pictures or need my number please email me.
> ...


Not bad but i like this one better its filled with C.C's Lol.
http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion1a/nevera_abierta_arriba_llena.JPG

http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion1a/nevera_abierta_abajo_llena.JPG


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have found some nice humi's on my local craigslist ... If she's asking $50 for one and $30 for the other ... offer her $60 for both! lol :nod:

edit:
I just read back, and you already said that you were going to do that! lmao ... great minds think alike!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> I have found some nice humi's on my local craigslist ... If she's asking $50 for one and $30 for the other ... offer her $60 for both! lol :nod:
> 
> edit:
> I just read back, and you already said that you were going to do that! lmao ... great minds think alike!


Great avatars produce hardwood!:lolat:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great avatars produce hardwood!:lolat:


lmao! :laugh:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Not bad but i like this one better its filled with C.C's Lol.
> http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion1a/nevera_abierta_arriba_llena.JPG
> 
> http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion1a/nevera_abierta_abajo_llena.JPG


It doesn't have the character of the vintage cooler, but **** character when you have it stocked like that! :lol:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

She accepted the offer! I just quadrupled my storage capacity for $60. Sweet! :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Good deal great buy use it in good health!:nod:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Went out and picked up the humis today. I kept thinking I was going to be disappointed when I saw them, but they are both in immaculate condition. On the wood humi, it kinda looks in this pic like there are white marks on the front. Actually, the wood is so glossy, what you're seeing is a reflection of the ledge along the bottom.

I'm going to go ahead and start seasoning both (if you can call it seasoning for an acrylic humi). The wood is already holding 55% with nothing in it (ambient rh in the house is ~30%). I was thinking I'd use the acrylic for bargain smokes...flor de olivas, etc. Looks like I could stack 6 bundles in there fairly easily.

For $60, I'm pretty satisfied with this deal. :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> lmao! :laugh:


Hurry up change that avatar we need some wood!ound::faint::smoke:


----------

